# STOP GIVING OUT WATER AND TREATS



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

I will never give out water and treats, this is BS it's like your trying to buy the pax love. STOP IT!
Uber was once a really good thing for drivers the whole product was different and the consumers using uber were different.
The PAX now are a whole different crowd as are the drivers it appears.

Uber tells you its a good idea to pass out all this crap and continue to lower driver rates, if uber's my partner where do I pick up their share of crap to hand out?

Forget that, Every single driver should just stop handing crap out.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

My ratings actually increased since i stopped offering a few months ago.

No one cares about that B/S anymore. The worst is when I used to offer and 4 stupid young people going on a short trip took all 4 waters.

Never again!! (I do carry but only on long surge trips)


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

Agreed. If the pax wants a bottle of water they should be paying for them. $2 for a small bottle of water sounds about right, depending on what you paid for it. Buy one of those cheapo 24-packs for $4 and sell those suckers for $2 each.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

waters are a no no, no one takes them and pax maybe downrate you due to desperation


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberist said:


> I will never give out water and treats, this is BS it's like your trying to buy the pax love. STOP IT!
> Uber was once a really good thing for drivers the whole product was different and the consumers using uber were different.
> The PAX now are a whole different crowd as are the drivers it appears.
> 
> ...


I have never given out water.

I give out a mint from time to time when I feel like offering them.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

You mean when they stink?

The other day 3 smelly runners got in my car and begged for water.
I gave them 3 of mine. They didn't say thanks.


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

No water, no mints. If they ask for water, give them an automatic 1 star. Agreed, drivers should never give out water.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

I don't carry or offer water to pax. Many enterprising hood rats here sell cold water from traffic islands. I was at one such red light last week. I asked my rear seat pax if she or her child would like a water from the shilling dude outside? She declined and we proceeded to their destination.


----------



## Speedy55 (Jul 8, 2016)

As of today no more water, candy, and tissues. Ungrateful cheap riders leave a mess with wrappers and give low ratings. They get a safe ride only, no extras.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

No water, no candy, I never have and never will. Pax leave enough trash in my car as it is, I'm not handing out more crap for them to leave behind. No tissues either, I especially don't want your snot rags left in my car. The only extra I provide is a puke bucket, in which I'm happy to say has never been used.


----------



## BmoreDriver (May 5, 2016)

I'm glad somebody said this. I've only been driving for 3 weeks now and have been reading all the "Give stellar service by having water and mints ready". No. Uber is a cheap enough ride as it is I don't have to offer water and make it even cheaper. I don't get tips anyway. If I make 10% in tips it was a damn good night. Has a cabbie ever offered you water? No. Did you tip him/her? Yes. When I started this job I assumed that I might get tipped like a cabbie. Not even close. Why should I bend over backwards and hand out water and mints? Will I get a tip? No. 
I have 55 tips on Lyft and a solid 5 stars. 72 trips on Uber and 4.8 stars. I feel like I'm doing something right and I will not chase after tips.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

I always give out water, mints, candy, chips, sandwiches, coloring books and crayons, then I have a menu posted on my back seats. I usually have some tiramisu in my glove box and about 12 tv dinners in a hotbox powered through an electric socket. I sell the dinners for $9 each. I do have napkins and forks and they can eat along the way. 

I usually cancel runs with large amounts of luggage. I generate $30-80 in tips. Some days I bring my ps4 and connect to my rear display. Other days I have one tablet running a movie and another to stream music through my radio. 

Someone stole my remote three times and uber won't reimburse me. Someone even stole a game! The ungrateful fools. 

I keep a fridge strapped to the top to carry beer. One day it popped open and my car reeked of beer. 

I make about $40 per day after investing around $200 per day, this is before gas and taxes. I put in only 48 hours a week.


----------



## BmoreDriver (May 5, 2016)

This sounds like a bad SNL skit


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

uberist said:


> I will never give out water and treats, this is BS it's like your trying to buy the pax love. STOP IT!
> Uber was once a really good thing for drivers the whole product was different and the consumers using uber were different.
> The PAX now are a whole different crowd as are the drivers it appears.
> 
> ...


Don't concern yourself with how other drivers run their business. If they want to give out water, candy, and happy endings it's their decision.

Personally, I don't give out freebies, but I don't care if other drivers do.

And don't give me that weak argument that they make the rest of us look bad. It's every man for themselves.

It's war.


----------



## BmoreDriver (May 5, 2016)

I've gotten tipped in weed twice. Can't complain.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> Don't concern yourself with how other drivers run their business. If they want to give out water, candy, and happy endings it's their decision.
> 
> Personally, I don't give out freebies, but I don't care if other drivers do.
> 
> ...


Don't concern yourself with others post, if I want to recommend or advise people against freebies its my business.

Your every man for himself statement is BS and has no merit, it's not like riders see a list drivers and freebies they hand out, then choose which driver they want, it makes ZERO difference to your ability to get riders or the amount of money you would make on the trip, and don't give me that it encourages tipping argument, because it doesn't, tippers tip anyway, cheap basterds think "damn just scored freebies for nothing and recuped part of my fare".

Give the pax a safe ride from a to b in a clean car is all you need to do.

New drivers need to know it's a waste of time and their money and in the end they will have the same average 4.8 +/- rating as every other driver freebies or not.


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> I always give out water, mints, candy, chips, sandwiches, coloring books and crayons, then I have a menu posted on my back seats. I usually have some tiramisu in my glove box and about 12 tv dinners in a hotbox powered through an electric socket. I sell the dinners for $9 each. I do have napkins and forks and they can eat along the way.
> 
> I usually cancel runs with large amounts of luggage. I generate $30-80 in tips. Some days I bring my ps4 and connect to my rear display. Other days I have one tablet running a movie and another to stream music through my radio.
> 
> ...


Don't ever stop


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Citronbull said:


> Don't ever stop


Hahaha great advice based on your avatar.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BmoreDriver said:


> Has a cabbie ever offered you water? No. Did you tip him/her? Yes.


I have water, gum and Starburst. I have it in the cab or the UberX car, depending on what I am driving that day. I do not offer it. If they ask for candy, I pull out the bag of Starburst. If they ask for gum, I pull out the pack of gum. If they see the water and ask for it, I tell them to take it. I do not alert them to it. Only once or twice have UberX passengers asked for water or candy. Several Uber Taxi passengers have.


----------



## LGBNEWBIEDRIVER (Jun 9, 2016)

I used to offer water , gum , candy , kleenex , handwipes and even aspirin. When NO ONE SAID THANK YOU OR OFFERED A TIP ......I did'nt bother . On top of that water bottles and wrappers were always left on the floor or tucked into my seat. I even found chewed gum on my floor....I still have these things tucked away and if a PAX is nice and I feel like I offering it I do...but it is basically on a PAX by PAX basis...


----------



## ajdavis (Jul 24, 2016)

As a new full time uber driver (The beginning of June) I too thought to follow the advice on the uber app and offer some extras such as water, phone chargers, mobile hot spot, etc. but soon figured out that it wasn't getting me any extra money or ratings. Which is sad because I was so psyched about doing all I could to build a great rep... All I really want is to make a good living and pay my taxes.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

City water is like $20 to $30 for a thousand gallons, hardly a deal breaker. Having a canteen available for the customers use if needed seems like reasonable procedure - particularly during periods of global warming.

You don't want someone coming down with a heat stroke or something on your property, and serving it in a common receptacle will eliminate litter problems that exorbitantly priced individual bottles.


----------



## UberKK (Feb 20, 2016)

I ended my day yesterday with what I thought was an easy run down here in Spotsylvania County. Like to Walmart or the mall. Its 6 30PM. She gets in the car and immediately starts apologizing and wants to buy me water. I put in destination. Sterling, VA........an 87 dollar pop. Best fare yet......some customers think its an inconvenience for us to go on long trips. LOL . I got back at 930 PM.....


----------



## cindimams (Jul 9, 2016)

lol I stopped after my first week.

That's just more work keeping that water cold. I have a couple half packs of gum, a pad of post-it notes (I have a thing with writing notes when I think of something, so I believe all may need to jot something down), I had a little tub of hand wipes, but decided I needed those for my own use, and that's about it.

No more offering water from me, if they ask I'd gladly give them a bottle of water, but I doubt it'll be cold. I prefer my water not cold anyway.


----------



## cindimams (Jul 9, 2016)

I may carry some candy cane's around the holidays, because those things never go away in my home.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I agree with not giving pax treats - I offer a ride and a seatbelt, A/C and music. If you're nice, and you need a phone charge, I can accommodate. However, I do keep tissues in the car (I'd rather have a snot filled tissue to clean up than actual snot to clean up). A travel tissue pack lasts about 3 months.


----------



## cindimams (Jul 9, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I agree with not giving pax treats - I offer a ride and a seatbelt, A/C and music. If you're nice, and you need a phone charge, I can accommodate. However, I do keep tissues in the car (I'd rather have a snot filled tissue to clean up than actual snot to clean up). A travel tissue pack lasts about 3 months.


Yes. I keep a pack of Kleenex next to the post-it notes lol.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

It is often 95F or more when I pick up at the airport, even at 6PM. If it is a family with children, or an elderly person, or someone clearly sweating, I will offer bottles of water from my cold stash. Only costs me $0.09 a bottle, and usually nets me $5 in tips. 

And I emphasize... I do it only as a gesture of caring. I don't expect a tip, and don't offer it or show it to most pax.

I am not a convenience store. My job is to get you from point A to point B as efficiently as possible.

And I am an avid Uber rider when I am travelling. I must say I have never availed myself of any offerings, and while I would never ding a driver for having them, they make no difference to me.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

nash801 said:


> ...and begged for water.
> I gave them 3 of mine. They didn't say thanks.


and those idiots probably 1-starred you "because the water wasn't chilled enough"


----------



## second2noone (Nov 3, 2015)

yes please stop giving out this stuff...it's bad enough we drive around to pay for the gas to pick them up...


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

I Uber often as a pax (and yes I drive) I smile to myself whenever I see mints or water in an Uber car because I'm thinking - "brand new", hopefully this driver will figure it out soon.


----------



## second2noone (Nov 3, 2015)

pretty easy to tell who the new drivers are


----------



## FaaaUber (Feb 18, 2016)

uberist said:


> I will never give out water and treats, this is BS it's like your trying to buy the pax love. STOP IT!
> Uber was once a really good thing for drivers the whole product was different and the consumers using uber were different.
> The PAX now are a whole different crowd as are the drivers it appears.
> 
> ...


I wish all uber drivers had your philosophy. I'm thinking to start saling drinks/snacks to my passengers.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

i do have water for my lyft riders due to the tip option, but if it's surging i go online with uber and i put the waters away.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes the company that has no way to allow people to tip in their app and not only that flat out discourages tipping wants you to give out free water and candy.......Just what I need to do cut into my meager profits even more.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

uberist said:


> I will never give out water and treats, this is BS it's like your trying to buy the pax love. STOP IT!
> Uber was once a really good thing for drivers the whole product was different and the consumers using uber were different.
> The PAX now are a whole different crowd as are the drivers it appears.
> 
> ...


Giving passengers water and treats is not a smart thing to do, the rates are rock bottom and there isn't room for it, I would never consider it.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Offering water/candy/mints/etc is a *liability *against the *driver*. What if the pax chokes on the candy/mint? What happens if the pax alleges you spiked/drugged the water bottles? What if the pax's cell phone dies (fries due to alleged voltage spike) when using your car charger? You think Uber will back you up against pax claims? Think again.


----------



## backyarddad (May 16, 2016)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> No water, no candy, I never have and never will. Pax leave enough trash in my car as it is, I'm not handing out more crap for them to leave behind. No tissues either, I especially don't want your snot rags left in my car. The only extra I provide is a puke bucket, in which I'm happy to say has never been used.


Yes, I am the same now...the other day, my son got in the van and found a full can of beer in the seat pocket where he sits! I did not see it when I cleaned out the van after the night was over.


----------



## backyarddad (May 16, 2016)

My rates started to go up after I stopped also. People are soooooo thankless, its as they are doing US a favor by using Uber.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I did my weekly trip this afternoon to keep myself active on the Uber platform. The driver payout was literally 78c and they asked me for water.

There's a point at which this whole platform becomes a sick joke.
Depending on what city your in that time is here and now.


----------



## Deerfieldienne (Dec 22, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I did my weekly trip this afternoon to keep myself active on the Uber platform. The driver payout was literally 78c and they asked me for water.
> 
> There's a point at which this whole platform becomes a sick joke.
> Depending on what city your in that time is here and now.


Same here in Broward, FL. One trip to stay active last week, $3 payout. Guy was a waiter going to work who lives on tips and no tip.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

Deerfieldienne said:


> Same here in Broward, FL. One trip to stay active last week, $3 payout. Guy was a waiter going to work who lives on tips and no tip.


It is funny to me that bartenders and waiters/waitresses all seem to be some of the worst passengers and never tip. I had a 1 star review with the comment that I told them I did not give out water or candy, and the only person who asked that week was a bartender. I think I am going to start visiting these people's place of employment and ***** about slow service and no freebies, then walk out without leaving a tip of any kind.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

So when you say mints that includes "junior mints" "peppermint patties", "fireball mints", juje fruits, Pez dispenser etc


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

BmoreDriver said:


> I've gotten tipped in weed twice. Can't complain.


Ditto, but its happened three times for me . One guy was super blazed and insisted that I take a "fat nug" from him since I didn't take their offer to go in and blaze it with them.. I accepted to get them out of my car. Drove two houses down and tossed the smelly shit out the window. I haven't done that crap in 10 years, I don't have a problem with people who do use it it's just not for me, I'll eat a house down.


----------



## to vono (Feb 3, 2016)

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> I always give out water, mints, candy, chips, sandwiches, coloring books and crayons, then I have a menu posted on my back seats. I usually have some tiramisu in my glove box and about 12 tv dinners in a hotbox powered through an electric socket. I sell the dinners for $9 each. I do have napkins and forks and they can eat along the way.
> 
> I usually cancel runs with large amounts of luggage. I generate $30-80 in tips. Some days I bring my ps4 and connect to my rear display. Other days I have one tablet running a movie and another to stream music through my radio.
> 
> ...


you just "AREN'T" doing it right!
you Need to Double your hours which will "DOUBLE" your profit to $80
while at the same time your expenses will "ONLY" go up to $300...
see- you are "SAVING" $100


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> I always give out water, mints, candy, chips, sandwiches, coloring books and crayons, then I have a menu posted on my back seats. I usually have some tiramisu in my glove box and about 12 tv dinners in a hotbox powered through an electric socket. I sell the dinners for $9 each. I do have napkins and forks and they can eat along the way.
> 
> I usually cancel runs with large amounts of luggage. I generate $30-80 in tips. Some days I bring my ps4 and connect to my rear display. Other days I have one tablet running a movie and another to stream music through my radio.
> 
> ...


Are yo ******ed?


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

canyon said:


> Are yo ******ed?


I'm not doing bad. My rating is a solid 4.72. Who cares for the money, I like being a slave. Id give out free dinners but that's asking to be robbed.

I used to gve half off by giving the pax some cash but stopped that a few weeks ago. Didn't help my rating.

Its all about ratings, being uber and keeping everyone happy but me.

Obviously trolling.


----------



## or4cl3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Trust me, back here in Singapore, there are also stupid drivers offering water, gums, what have you. These drivers spoils the market and made it seemed it's expected to give out water.

I've heard stories of customers asking "why don't you provide water, I had an Uber ride the other day that gave them".

This has to stop. People will start expecting more and more bullshit from you.

Let's be clear what Uber is all about. *Transportation*.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

or4cl3 said:


> Let's be clear what Uber is all about. *Transportation*.


NO!!!!!!! According to Uber and Travis "we are a technology company, that created an app that connects drivers and passengers....We suggest giving water and mints and microwave dinners and back massages and so-on and so-on just to make people believe we are better than taxis".............I want some of whatever he is smoking because it is "cush" for him to believe Uber is NOT a cheap unregulated *********


----------



## or4cl3 (Jun 22, 2016)

LOL... true that!


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

uber strike said:


> i do have water for my lyft riders due to the tip option, but if it's surging i go online with uber and i put the waters away


Funny I do the same thing... When I drive for Lyft I have Poland Spring water (small bottles) and Mints. In a little behind the seat car travel bag, which holds 2 water bottles and front pouch for mints. If I only do Uber it comes right off... I haven't made my tip sign yet for Boston, but with the TV news and radio stations reporting about you should tip your Uber driver or your rating will start to fall. If they don't tip they get a 4 star. Lyft riders are always better than Uber riders hands down in Boston.


----------



## Uber Man Boston (Jul 26, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> If they don't tip they get a 4 star. Lyft riders are always better than Uber riders hands down in Boston.


 This is my sign. I've made some good tip money ever since.


----------



## Lyphter (Jun 22, 2016)

This reads as: stop providing the best possible customer service, because it makes my bare-bones, do-as-little-as-possible approach look bad. Next thing the OP will be telling us to stop being so damn friendly and courteous to PAX. Then he'll start *****ing about this new crop of drivers that insist on getting their PAX directly to their destination on time instead of taking the long way to make an extra buck which I've noticed as a rider is the unwritten law of driving. Pathetic. Up your game if the competition is too much for you. Or get a day job.


----------



## Deoxlar (Jun 27, 2016)

This thread is an example of uber becoming the thing everyone hates about taxi drivers. 

I offer water, warm for 50 cents, cold for 1$. Otherwise people going 500 meters will take two bottles.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Lyphter said:


> This reads as: stop providing the best possible customer service, because it makes my bare-bones, do-as-little-as-possible approach look bad. Next thing the OP will be telling us to stop being so damn friendly and courteous to PAX. Then he'll start *****ing about this new crop of drivers that insist on getting their PAX directly to their destination on time instead of taking the long way to make an extra buck which I've noticed as a rider is the unwritten law of driving. Pathetic. Up your game if the competition is too much for you. Or get a day job.




FOH!


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

uberist said:


> I will never give out water and treats, this is BS it's like your trying to buy the pax love. STOP IT!
> Uber was once a really good thing for drivers the whole product was different and the consumers using uber were different.
> The PAX now are a whole different crowd as are the drivers it appears.
> 
> ...


most people just want to get to their destination... for cheap. water is not needed. if i took the ride and were given water, that would be wierd.


----------



## UberIsAScam (Mar 9, 2016)

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> I always give out water, mints, candy, chips, sandwiches, coloring books and crayons, then I have a menu posted on my back seats. I usually have some tiramisu in my glove box and about 12 tv dinners in a hotbox powered through an electric socket. I sell the dinners for $9 each. I do have napkins and forks and they can eat along the way.
> 
> I usually cancel runs with large amounts of luggage. I generate $30-80 in tips. Some days I bring my ps4 and connect to my rear display. Other days I have one tablet running a movie and another to stream music through my radio.
> 
> ...


This is gold. I cannot stop laughing. Thank you, sir.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

uberist said:


> I will never give out water and treats, this is BS it's like your trying to buy the pax love. STOP IT!
> Uber was once a really good thing for drivers the whole product was different and the consumers using uber were different.
> The PAX now are a whole different crowd as are the drivers it appears.
> 
> ...


I'll hit a convenience store for the pax instead. They always offer to buy me something too, so of course I'll accept.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

You could offer free hand-jobs and pax still wouldn't tip.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Lyphter said:


> This reads as: stop providing the best possible customer service, because it makes my bare-bones, do-as-little-as-possible approach look bad. Next thing the OP will be telling us to stop being so damn friendly and courteous to PAX. Then he'll start *****ing about this new crop of drivers that insist on getting their PAX directly to their destination on time instead of taking the long way to make an extra buck which I've noticed as a rider is the unwritten law of driving. Pathetic. Up your game if the competition is too much for you. Or get a day job.


Hahaha, love the way you spin it with bare bones, bare bones has nothing to do with it.

I pick them up in a clean 2014 grand cherokee I'm well dressed and polite, I drive them safety from point A to point B thats what they pay for thats what they get.

This is not a hotel, private limo, restaurant, high end store this is a ride service, Nothing more.
if it helps with your delusion that your something special or helps keep your rating up because you need something extra to get those stars well Uber on more power to ya because your post reads like, "Please like me pretty please heres some gifts and freebies please please like me"

And this is without giving crap away.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Lyphter said:


> This reads as: stop providing the best possible customer service, because it makes my bare-bones, do-as-little-as-possible approach look bad. Next thing the OP will be telling us to stop being so damn friendly and courteous to PAX. Then he'll start *****ing about this new crop of drivers that insist on getting their PAX directly to their destination on time instead of taking the long way to make an extra buck which I've noticed as a rider is the unwritten law of driving. Pathetic. Up your game if the competition is too much for you. Or get a day job.


Explain how giving out anything will help you get more pax over me... how, As I mentioned before, the pax doesn't see a freaking menu and then decides what driver to pick, it's completely random your water and mints aren't in the algorithms that match pax and drivers.

Btw, I have a day job.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> I always give out water, mints, candy, chips, sandwiches, coloring books and crayons, then I have a menu posted on my back seats. I usually have some tiramisu in my glove box and about 12 tv dinners in a hotbox powered through an electric socket. I sell the dinners for $9 each. I do have napkins and forks and they can eat along the way.
> 
> I usually cancel runs with large amounts of luggage. I generate $30-80 in tips. Some days I bring my ps4 and connect to my rear display. Other days I have one tablet running a movie and another to stream music through my radio.
> 
> ...


Question...is it REALLY worth it???


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I had a pax the other day ask "is this one of the Ubers where you have water?" Sorry mam but you're thinking of the high end Uber rides. You ordered Uber X which is the bargain basement of Uber. Think of it was Spirit Airlines for rides, there isn't anything included but you getting from point A to point B. If Uber Black is Sax's Fifth Avenue, Uber X is Big Lots.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

Been out of the real world for a year after corporate America designated me "overqualified" and rideshare is now my only source of income. Funny, but when I called my mortgage company to tell them I was a 5-star driver and got lots of nice compliments, the only thing they cared about was when I was going to pay my mortgage. I offered them mints, they offered to foreclose.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Lyphter said:


> This reads as: stop providing the best possible customer service, because it makes my bare-bones, do-as-little-as-possible approach look bad. Next thing the OP will be telling us to stop being so damn friendly and courteous to PAX. Then he'll start *****ing about this new crop of drivers that insist on getting their PAX directly to their destination on time instead of taking the long way to make an extra buck which I've noticed as a rider is the unwritten law of driving. Pathetic. Up your game if the competition is too much for you. Or get a day job.


Exactly, a lot of people here seem to have lost or never had compassion or care. Part of the reason I love driving for Uber, is that I love people. It's been really hot lately and I like being able to offer something to cool off my riders or help them when they have a cough. It's not about the bottom line, I'll always choose kindness over money everyday. I enjoy providing good customer service, not for Uber, but for myself, and for my riders. When a rider gets in my car, how I treat them is a reflection of myself, I want them to have a nice relaxing ride, with water, a cell phone charger, and good conversation if they choose to talk.

No, you don't have to provide waters, it is up to you. You don't need to feel bad about not offering waters either. However if you do choose to, you can purchase a 50 pack at Costco for $6. Please don't tell other drivers not to though.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> Exactly, a lot of people here seem to have lost or never had compassion or care. Part of the reason I love driving for Uber, is that I love people. It's been really hot lately and I like being able to offer something to cool off my riders or help them when they have a cough. It's not about the bottom line, I'll always choose kindness over money everyday.
> .


I can appreciate your philosophy.

But when I was driving Yellow Cab, I was doing it because I needed to hustle up some cash, I think a lot of people involved as Uber partners are of the same mindset. That doesn't mean that you should be mean, but for many folks it is about the money.

If you're interested in doing good deeds (BTW, a very noble cause- and I ain't being sarcastic) that's great. You can do the same by volunteering your time with various service organizations that can provide rides and do errands for seniors and sick people that can't get around so good---instead of driving for a ride share outfit, often transporting drunks from one bar to another.


----------



## Uber_duber (Jan 18, 2016)

oscardelta said:


> Agreed. If the pax wants a bottle of water they should be paying for them. $2 for a small bottle of water sounds about right, depending on what you paid for it. Buy one of those cheapo 24-packs for $4 and sell those suckers for $2 each.


I was thinking of carrying water and placing a little "donation" box. I wonder if people would put money in for drinks.


----------



## Uber_duber (Jan 18, 2016)

Speedy55 said:


> As of today no more water, candy, and tissues. Ungrateful cheap riders leave a mess with wrappers and give low ratings. They get a safe ride only, no extras.


Tissues could be good though. You don't want them wiping their snot on your upholstery.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I can appreciate your philosophy.
> 
> But when I was driving Yellow Cab, I was doing it because I needed to hustle up some cash, I think a lot of people involved as Uber partners are of the same mindset. That doesn't mean that you should be mean, but for many folks it is about the money.
> 
> If you're interested in doing good deeds (BTW, a very noble cause- and I ain't being sarcastic) that's great. You can do the same by volunteering your time with various service organizations that can provide rides and do errands for seniors and sick people that can't get around so good---instead of driving for a ride share outfit, often transporting drunks from one bar to another.


Well I'm not saying I'm trying to be a saint giving free rides, this is a job for me. However when people pay for my service, I am going to treat them with respect. I happen to offer waters, not everyone has to. People here get too upset that we actually care about our riders and make threads like these demanding we change and be jerks. There was another thread I saw where a guy posted his stipulations for protecting his ratings, he seriously was a jerk to his riders and everyone patted him on the back here. I don't see the need to treat people poorly just because Uber has some policies that hurt drivers.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> I had a pax the other day ask "is this one of the Ubers where you have water?" Sorry mam but you're thinking of the high end Uber rides. You ordered Uber X which is the bargain basement of Uber. Think of it was Spirit Airlines for rides, there isn't anything included but you getting from point A to point B. If Uber Black is Sax's Fifth Avenue, Uber X is Big Lots.


And just wait until you get UberPool - .99 cent store! : )


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> Exactly, a lot of people here seem to have lost or never had compassion or care. Part of the reason I love driving for Uber, is that I love people. It's been really hot lately and I like being able to offer something to cool off my riders or help them when they have a cough. It's not about the bottom line, I'll always choose kindness over money everyday. I enjoy providing good customer service, not for Uber, but for myself, and for my riders. When a rider gets in my car, how I treat them is a reflection of myself, I want them to have a nice relaxing ride, with water, a cell phone charger, and good conversation if they choose to talk.
> 
> No, you don't have to provide waters, it is up to you. You don't need to feel bad about not offering waters either. However if you do choose to, you can purchase a 50 pack at Costco for $6. Please don't tell other drivers not to though.


Yes, but do it for .85 cents a mile - you are SUV. Then have them leave the half empty bottles under the seat or in the door cup holder for next passenger to grab. Or have them complain, _Why don't you get those little bottles. etc...
_
I stopped over a year ago. Loved the idea of giving a stranger a drink of water....but.....


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Yes, but do it for .85 cents a mile - you are SUV. Then have them leave the half empty bottles under the seat or in the door cup holder for next passenger to grab. Or have them complain, _Why don't you get those little bottles. etc...
> _
> I stopped over a year ago. Loved the idea of giving a stranger a drink of water....but.....


It costs $6 for a pack of 50 if you go to Costco. That's $0.12 per bottle. I'm not saying it needs to be done by everyone, but please, it's not a backbreaking expense. Most riders don't even take the water.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> It costs $6 for a pack of 50 if you go to Costco. That's $0.12 per bottle. I'm not saying it needs to be done by everyone, but please, it's not a backbreaking expense. Most riders don't even take the water.


On the very tight margins that Uber partners operate with, water is a big expense. If a ride is paid at the minimum of two bucks and change, and half of that goes for fuel and maintenance, 12 cents is like a 10% tax.

Pretty substantial in my book.

If you are doing this as a charity, it really doesn't make a difference as you can still feel good about your work bringing bar patrons from one joint to the next without them worrying about a dui


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> It costs $6 for a pack of 50 if you go to Costco. That's $0.12 per bottle. I'm not saying it needs to be done by everyone, but please, it's not a backbreaking expense. Most riders don't even take the water.


Not exactly the point I was making....but let's go with yours for the moment. How much is the CRV per bottle? You pay that, too. And, I have done the Costco 50 pack of water twice, including the little shorties once, for my Uber driving. That was my first couple of months. For me it wasn't the cost, even though that is a factor when driving at .85 cents a mile and one is netting less than minimum wage after expenses. I have a day job so this is more extra spending money and something I enjoy - driving a couple nights a week.

I actually clicked on this thread cuz I am not fond of someone YELLING at me in all uppercase to NOT do something. lol

But many of the responses have been well thought through and articulated. So, I jumped in. In your case...I think you should carry water as SUV - I would.

And, if you want to really save on each bottle 










By 'em by the pallet full! http://www.costco.com/Nestlé-Pure-Life-Purified-Bottled-Water-16.9oz-7824ct-Cases.product.100107324.html


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ubernic said:


> There was another thread I saw where a guy posted his stipulations for protecting his ratings, he seriously was a jerk to his riders and everyone patted him on the back here. I don't see the need to treat people poorly just because Uber has some policies that hurt drivers.


Are you referring to me, because if you are you don't know what the hell you're talking about,

You seriously need to go back and reread my rules I don't treat anybody like crap I cancel, if they disrespect me by phone or text before I pick them up at is an instant cancel, if they disrespect me in my car on trip I pull over and show them the on the Curb and then I make a report to Uber,

I offered Water 11 years driving Taxi but I stopped offering water 6 months after doing uber,

I had a few people complain because I offered cheap water and then I had a problem a few people taking a few sips of water putting the cap back on and put it back in the cup holder, after that show of disrespect with the water I was done offering it,

I do still give out candy and mints, lotion and hand sanitizer, you can laugh about the lotion all you want put the lotion is the item that gets the most compliments second is a hand sanitizer..


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

I go to the dollar store and buy a big bag of mints and put them in the door compartments in the rear. Pax see them when they get in and out. If they want one they take one. Its just a nice gesture. As far as water I agree that its a waste of money. Unless you are a uber black driver and have a little 12 volt cooler that can keep a few bottles cold what's the point? Being in Houston I can tell you nobody wants to get in a car in the summer to find room temp water waiting for them.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Are you referring to me, because if you are you don't know what the hell you're talking about,
> 
> You seriously need to go back and reread my rules I don't treat anybody like crap I cancel, if they disrespect me by phone or text before I pick them up at is an instant cancel, if they disrespect me in my car on trip I pull over and show them the on the Curb and then I make a report to Uber,
> 
> ...


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

oscardelta said:


> Agreed. If the pax wants a bottle of water they should be paying for them. $2 for a small bottle of water sounds about right, depending on what you paid for it. Buy one of those cheapo 24-packs for $4 and sell those suckers for $2 each.


exactly, **** giving people/assholes free crap. if they tip, then maybe... but put a price on the water like a hotel. that shit ain't free.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


>


Wow I was just thinking about that movie yesterday Some newscaster on the radio was talking about John Hinckley,

The news guy mentioned the movie Taxi Driver in his news article and refer to it as a pretty good movie I was so angry I was seeing red the movie is a classic Robert De Niro, Jodie Foster, Cybill Shepherd, Harvey Keitel, Albert Brooks, how the hell can a movie get any better.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Just wanted to add that it makes as much sense to give out all this free stuff as it does to dress in a suit jacket and tie to drive drunken college students around.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> Just wanted to add that it makes as much sense to give out all this free stuff as it does to dress in a suit jacket and tie to drive drunken college students around.


And or opening the door for entitled millennials...

My rating is highest it's ever consistently been since I stopped all the _perks._ Get you safely from A to B in a clean car with a nice driver and good tunes. EzPZ


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> Just wanted to add that it makes as much sense to give out all this free stuff as it does to dress in a suit jacket and tie to drive drunken college students around.


Don't forget opening doors too for .85/mile. I see it all the time. Saw a driver pull up with a passenger & he see's me watching him. He stalls for a minute. He finally gets out & opens the back door of his Honda Civic to let his passenger out. His passenger waited for him to open the door, I couldn't believe it. I cried laughing as I drove off...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Don't forget opening doors too for .85/mile. I see it all the time. Saw a driver pull up with a passenger & he see's me watching him. He stalls for a minute. He finally gets out & opens the back door of his Honda Civic to let his passenger out. His passenger waited for him to open the door, I couldn't believe it. I cried laughing as I drove off...


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Don't forget opening doors too for .85/mile. I see it all the time. Saw a driver pull up with a passenger & he see's me watching him. He stalls for a minute. He finally gets out & opens the back door of his Honda Civic to let his passenger out. His passenger waited for him to open the door, I couldn't believe it. I cried laughing as I drove off...


UBER-Where you can ride like royalty for .87 a mile. Good evening your highness, where would thou like to travel to today?


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have water, gum and Starburst. I have it in the cab or the UberX car, depending on what I am driving that day. I do not offer it. If they ask for candy, I pull out the bag of Starburst. If they ask for gum, I pull out the pack of gum. If they see the water and ask for it, I tell them to take it. I do not alert them to it. Only once or twice have UberX passengers asked for water or candy. Several Uber Taxi passengers have.


What is uber taxi?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I have never given out water.
> 
> I give out a mint from time to time when I feel like offering them.


Or when I can "feel" their breath on my neck. The mints are for my benefit, so I don't pass out from the toxic fumes. Febreze is no defense against the Breathinators!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> I always give out water, mints, candy, chips, sandwiches, coloring books and crayons, then I have a menu posted on my back seats. I usually have some tiramisu in my glove box and about 12 tv dinners in a hotbox powered through an electric socket. I sell the dinners for $9 each. I do have napkins and forks and they can eat along the way.
> 
> I usually cancel runs with large amounts of luggage. I generate $30-80 in tips. Some days I bring my ps4 and connect to my rear display. Other days I have one tablet running a movie and another to stream music through my radio.
> 
> ...


No offense, but it sounds like you're "doing it wrong lad". You forgot about the massage table in the trunk so you can offer deep tissue massage or perhaps a Mani/Pedi? The young asian chick can run alongside on a scooter so she doesn't burn a seatbelt!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

GO here and you see old uber site showing uber taxi
https://web.archive.org/web/20140202183327/https://www.uber.com/

This a great site to see pass Web sites..


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Good grief some of you act as if our riders are under privileged children THEY ARE NOT, providing free water or anything free in the performance of your driving service duties has ZERO to do with caring or compassion.

When I picked up a cancer patient and Jumped out and helped her in and out of the car thats caring, when I had her wait in my air conditioned car while I found one of her neighbors to help me get her to her home and inside thats caring when I refunded her fare because she was out of work due to her illness and I saw she had stuff up forsale thats compassion, when I bought a couple kids booster seats to keep in back so kids are safe thats caring.

You think your caring because you give free stuff away? I do enough to help others in my daily life, I dont need to give stuff away to feel good about myself, you obviously know deep down inside your a horrible judgemental person, thats why you connect the two so you have a way to bleed off a little of that guilt every time you hand something out.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> Well I'm not saying I'm trying to be a saint giving free rides, this is a job for me. However when people pay for my service, I am going to treat them with respect. I happen to offer waters, not everyone has to. People here get too upset that we actually care about our riders and make threads like these demanding we change and be jerks. There was another thread I saw where a guy posted his stipulations for protecting his ratings, he seriously was a jerk to his riders and everyone patted him on the back here. I don't see the need to treat people poorly just because Uber has some policies that hurt drivers.


How does not providing freebie that are not Required = Equal jerk?
It doesn't but you need to add that so it seems as though there is something wrong with not giving freebies away.

No where in my post does it say anything about treating anybody bad.

If someone else is posting that and I few others like, that does NOT mean EVERYONE agreed as you state.

Please tell me why when people such as yourself have a weak arguement you must spin or alter the facts to try to justify your opinion And vilify mine.

There is nothing sinister about not giving freebies no matter how you and others spin it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Not even restaurants give out free bottled water they give you a glass of water but not bottle water for free


----------



## UberUberman (May 23, 2016)

I used to keep water on hand and in the cup holders for people but no longer. Too many over privileged PAX would take a sip and leave the rest of the bottle or leave the empty in my car. Not to mention spills from an open bottle left in the back without my knowledge. I still keep water but ONLY for PAX that have been out in the hot sun or to help someone that has been drinking too much to hydrate and then I give it out with the caveat that they take it with them.

The problem is that I started off nice (handing out water / AUX cord / allowing PAX to snack) but then idiot PAX took advantage of my generosity.

Wasting water / leaving trash in my car = no more free water
Yanking on the AUX cord so it breaks or stealing my AUX cord = no more AUX - If you don't like 80's/90s rock music, tough sh*t; because Justin Bieber.
Spills and crumbs all over my seats that I have to clean before I can pick up the next PAX = No food or drinks, "Kill it or spill it"; Eating and drinking in a cab / bus / subway is_ illegal_ so why should my personal vehicle be different?

The real issue is that drivers that are nice (read: haven't had their generosity abused enough yet) spoil it for the rest. They set an expectation for other drivers that I just won't live up to. I have probably had my rating suffer because of it but I really don't care anymore. I'd rather have a clean vehicle and fewer expenses then make people feel like they are in a limo for BUS RIDE RATES!

BTW: Let's talk the financial impact of handing out bottled water. If I buy a water at a convenience store it's $1.. at least. I know I don't pay $1 at Costco.. that's not the point. The PAX is getting a water HANDED to him / her, doesn't get much more convenient than that. So let's say the _value_ is at least $1. Keep in mind the "soft" costs... gas and time go to the store, cooler to keep the water in, ice or ice packs, space taken up in the trunk, etc.

I average about $10 per ride before the fee AND expenses... mind you that's an AVERAGE. After the fee it's down to about $8 then expenses kick in. If I handed out only 1 water per ride (often its 2 or 3) then I just gave away $1 or 15% of my gross pay. Adjusted for expenses and tax, and if more than 1 person grabs a water, I could easily toss 50% of my NET. Sorry... but "F" that!

So I echo the sentiment of the OP and please stop giving out freebies for all our sakes.... Anyway, you will eventually come around...


----------



## UberUberman (May 23, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Just wanted to add that it makes as much sense to give out all this free stuff as it does to dress in a suit jacket and tie to drive drunken college students around.


OMG! QFT.


----------



## SherlockJones (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi all! I've been lurking a while, but this is my first post. I've been driving about six months in the Denver, Colorado area. I do not offer water/mints/freebies and never have thanks to advice I saw early on, this very forum. I've had a steady 4.89 rating almost from the beginning.
If you feel like you'd like to offer these things to your pax, I won't say you're wrong. In my experience it's proven to be unnecessary.

That said, I notice a huge degree of hostility here. Hostility towards Uber, towards passengers and even towards one another. So, I'm curious: Why bother?
If Uber is this awful and our customers so insufferable, what's the point? Why put yourself through it? I have to admit it flummoxes me. Just a thought.
A good and lucrative weekend to you all!


----------



## ikabod (Nov 24, 2014)

ended the water/candy give away a year ago. found way to many wrappers, empty bottles, even spit out candy on the floor. Nice! No more.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SherlockJones said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking a while, but this is my first post. I've been driving about six months in the Denver, Colorado area. I do not offer water/mints/freebies and never have thanks to advice I saw early on, this very forum. I've had a steady 4.89 rating almost from the beginning.
> If you feel like you'd like to offer these things to your pax, I won't say you're wrong. In my experience it's proven to be unnecessary.
> 
> That said, I notice a huge degree of hostility here. Hostility towards Uber, towards passengers and even towards one another. So, I'm curious: Why bother?
> ...


Most passengers are good decent people, but you will occasionally get a problem one,

When passengers tell me that they thinking about doing this share right thing, they asked me if I ever run into any crazy people, do i ever have any problems and the following is what I tell them,

Doing Uber and Lyft will teach you two things,

NO. 1
The majority of people are decent and good they just trying to get from point A to point B,

Many people will get in your car tell you good morning maybe engage you in small talk, at trip end tell you to have a good day and thanks for the ride,

You will get the occasional person that gets in your car doesn't even say good morning doesn't say a word to you, gets out the car and that's it just try not to let these passengers get to you, remember your job is the drive from point A to point B that's it,

The only set of passengers that really annoys me is the one to get in the car and treat me as though my name is Cedric the Entertainer and gets pissed because I'm not entertaining them,

No.2
although you will learn that most people are kind and decent, you will also learn that there are a-holes out there in the world, that there are entitled people, that there are people that will straight up disrespect you and your car, because they will get in your car and at that point you better have a thick skin and you better not be overly sensitive, but you will occasionally as according to my rules need to cancel and pull over and point to the curb, don't be afraid to do so it's your car..

Just remember to make a report to uber and or lyft as needed..


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


>


LMAO!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SherlockJones said:


> If Uber is this awful and our customers so insufferable, what's the point? Why put yourself through it? I have to admit it flummoxes me. Just a thought.


Be flummoxed no more, Sherlock: the reason why is money.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

uberist said:


> When I picked up a cancer patient and Jumped out and helped her in and out of the car thats caring, when I had her wait in my air conditioned car while I found one of her neighbors to help me get her to her home and inside thats caring when I refunded her fare because she was out of work due to her illness and I saw she had stuff up forsale thats compassion, when I bought a couple kids booster seats to keep in back so kids are safe thats caring.
> 
> You think your caring because you give free stuff away? I do enough to help others in my daily life, I dont need to give stuff away to feel good about myself, you obviously know deep down inside your a horrible judgemental person, thats why you connect the two so you have a way to bleed off a little of that guilt every time you hand something out.


A very melodramatic post, to be sure.

Many people do caring things for other people every day. And that's great. It's laudable. And it also has nothing to do with drivers cutting costs in order to increase their earnings. No relevance whatsoever.

You're obviously extremely proud of your efforts regarding refunding the cancer patient etc. I think psychological egoism is understandable; we all do it, but when it reaches this magnitide it becomes a bit much.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Be flummoxed no more, Sherlock: the reason why is money.


That is definitely a factor.

But , Uber X has only been around for like 4 years- and many places less time.

Before the ride sharing concept was introduced, however, cab companies couldn't get enough people to lease their vehicles and cab drivers got paid more and were treated with more respect, in addition they didn't have to use their own cars.

People are partnering for Uber because they were sold on it with slick radio ads by celebs like Sean Hannity and George Noory, convinced it was modern and cutting edge and an easy way to make money. A few years ago, they would have found another way.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm not carrying any water, candy, gum or mints.
I've cleared all that out (never had any anyway) to make room
for my new display of feminine hygiene products. Uber on !

Feel free to help yourself to tampons, mini pads, massengill spray,
vaginex cream, or whatever you see there. Go ahead, I don't mind....

pax: This is great ! I've never seen all this in an Uber before !
me: Well, now you have. Glad you don't think it's weird, or something.
pax: Oh, no. it's perfectly normal.
me: hey man, you don't really need that do you ?
pax: well no, I just wanted one.
me: okay, go ahead.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Before the ride sharing concept was introduced, however, cab companies couldn't get enough people to lease their vehicles and cab drivers got paid more and were treated with more respect


I can't comment on this; I have no data on cab driver job vacancy numbers or cab driver pay vs Uberlyft driver pay. Nor do I know if cabbies were/are respected more by the public than Uberlyft drivers.

The original question, though, was not about cabbies, but Uberlyft drivers, and specifically why the complainers still drive for Uberlyft. The answer is still money. Uber's radio and print ads may be persuasive in getting people to drive, but the underlying reason for them continuing to do it is money.

There are also those who actually enjoy it, and within that group there will be some who also do it for the money and those who do not. They're not relevant to the question though, which is about the conplainers. We can safely assume that the complainers and detractors are not part of the group who enjoy doing it.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I felt kind of akward reaching for my ice cold water to have a sip at a stoplight with a passenger in my car. He seemed nice and I know he was going to sit in the sun on a hot day waiting for his busses. So I waited till he got out to have a drink, but honestly when we pulled up to the drop off area his demeanor went from friendly guy to, I'm here, bolting as quickly as possible.

I was going to get this really nice cooler that was $100 something and velcro it to the trunk and keep water for my passengers. Then this amazing thing happened, I had my first week of driving for Uber. We had the college kids who vaped in the back of my car, and then left the back door open when we arrived at the party. Then we had, a few good calls. Then I had the other Uber passengers.

"You can drive by direction I hope?" ummm " The other Uber driver took me some strange way, and it added miles to my ride, and can you fix that for me? Can you not do what the other drivers do?" Ummm lets see there was the entitled little brat who needed to inform me that "Why should I have to pay for a car and all the expenses when there are people like you around who can do that for me?"

Yeah I was pretty sure the last time I visited hell the Devil told me something like," Water?! HA HA HA Water! Where do you think you are?" Maybe I'll provide water for my Lyft customers they are nicer riders after all


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

uberist said:


> How does not providing freebie that are not Required = Equal jerk?
> It doesn't but you need to add that so it seems as though there is something wrong with not giving freebies away.
> 
> No where in my post does it say anything about treating anybody bad.
> ...


No need to get defensive, you're the one demanding everyone stop giving out waters. I mean, how about you stop caring what everyone else does? I don't hand out water for my own benefit I do it because I know it would be nice to have if I was getting a ride. It's really not a big deal man, no need to get so upset.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

poopyhead said:


> What is uber taxi?


It is a regular, licenced taxicab driver by a licenced driver. It is the same taxicab that you would hail on the street or for which you would call a company. The difference is that the passenger summons it and pays for it through the Uber application (New York City is an exception). Uber works with licenced taxicab drivers to cover the requests. People still ride cabs, despite the Fourth Estate's assertions to the contrary. There are reasons to do so.

Uber does not offer taxis in all of its markets. It does offer them in:

U.S. of A.-Boston, Washington, Cbicago, San Francisco, Honolulu. There are two kinds of taxis in Seattle: regular taxicabs and For Hire. Uber does the For Hire in Seattle. In New York City, it is called UberT. You use the application to summon your taxi, only. You must pay the driver. This applies to New York City, only. In all of the other places in the U.S. of A. that Uber offers taxis, you summon and pay for the taxi through the Uber application.

Canada- Montreal, Toronto

Germany- Berlin

Australia-Sydney

Korea-Seoul, Inchon.

One of the reasons that your passengers think that the "tip is included" is that when he first signed up for Uber, a page came up that asked him how much he wanted to tip for Uber Taxi (even if Uber does not have taxis in that market). Most people do not read anything that carefully, so they assume that it is for every Uber. WRONGGGGGGGG!!!!!!! There is an in-application tipping function, but it is for Uber Taxi ONLY.

I drive two kinds of Uber: Uber Taxi and UberX. I use a different car for each one. As I live in the Capital of Your Nation, Uber has taxis here,, so I use it in my cab.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

So I should not offer water? I'm really new at this. Uber suggested it, and I offered it to the rides today. They seemed to appreciate it.

I've had the fridge for years, I tossed some bottled water in it, plugged it in to the power port, it's costing me almost nothing. Am I doing this wrong?


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

the rebel said:


> It is funny to me that bartenders and waiters/waitresses all seem to be some of the worst passengers and never tip. I had a 1 star review with the comment that I told them I did not give out water or candy, and the only person who asked that week was a bartender. I think I am going to start visiting these people's place of employment and ***** about slow service and no freebies, then walk out without leaving a tip of any kind.


Interesting... my most surprising tips come from waiters and bartenders... Far more generous than one could expect. Then a huge empty middle of no tips. Then older, affluent people who throw off TenSpots like water for just driving them four miles into town.

Recently, I simply refused a $5 tip for a $2 fare from a waitress who had no wheels that day. I mean I didn't do her a special service by riding her, I was just the closest driver, right?

Asked her to pay it forward, give it to her church or charity, or just keep it in her pocket. Almost broke my heart.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

Caplan121 said:


> UBER-Where you can ride like royalty for .87 a mile. Good evening your highness, where would thou like to travel to today?


I am in the South, and have no issue with opening the door for a couple going out to eat. It is just how we do things.

Now, the little snowflakes are yanking the door handles off before I even put it in park and make sure they are not carrying open containers, but that is different.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

JonC said:


> So I should not offer water? I'm really new at this. Uber suggested it, and I offered it to the rides today. They seemed to appreciate it.
> 
> I've had the fridge for years, I tossed some bottled water in it, plugged it in to the power port, it's costing me almost nothing. Am I doing this wrong?


It's really up to you, but...

If you notice how many agree vs disagree I would advise not too. As a new driver you will notice your rating go up and down, believe me and others here it makes no difference water, gum, lobster. Over the long haul it's not going to make you anymore money only cost you time effort and hard earned dollars.

Focus on being friendly keeping your car nice and neat and getting your pax from point A to point B in a timely and safe manner.

The number one people tell me thank you for, when I ask them to put their seat belt on.

Some people are tippers some people are not, a bottle of water does not change people's nature, it might on the random pax, but in the long run your year end profits will be higher and job easier if you just focus on being a good driver.

Btw you being new, don't obsess over ratings.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

AllanJ said:


> I am in the South, and have no issue with opening the door for a couple going out to eat. It is just how we do things.
> 
> Now, the little snowflakes are yanking the door handles off before I even put it in park and make sure they are not carrying open containers, but that is different.


Most pax in So Cal jump in before you have a chance, when I first started I noticed people seemed annoyed because being out of the drivers seat delayed them 3 seconds.

In the end you have to do what makes you feel good about the job you do.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

nash801 said:


> You mean when they stink?
> 
> The other day 3 smelly runners got in my car and begged for water.
> I gave them 3 of mine. They didn't say thanks.


Whyd you pick THAT up??? You KNOW they aint going more than 3 mi. And might just want 4 stops.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

the rebel said:


> It is funny to me that bartenders and waiters/waitresses all seem to be some of the worst passengers and never tip. I had a 1 star review with the comment that I told them I did not give out water or candy, and the only person who asked that week was a bartender. I think I am going to start visiting these people's place of employment and ***** about slow service and no freebies, then walk out without leaving a tip of any kind.


No no NO

You gotta raise a fuss about your steak being too rare/too cooked or your booze being watered down, demand to speak to a manager, blame the ex pax, ask why they aint fired on the spot ....and then preferably throw stuff

Or at least have doggie diarrhea stuck to your shoe


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

JonC said:


> So I should not offer water? I'm really new at this. Uber suggested it, and I offered it to the rides today. They seemed to appreciate it.
> 
> I've had the fridge for years, I tossed some bottled water in it, plugged it in to the power port, it's costing me almost nothing. Am I doing this wrong?


My honest advice to you is, there are at least 15 more important things a new guber driver needs to be concerned about. You can safely ignore the whole gum/h2o/mint debate for at least 60 days. If you're still even doing this then, you can concern yourself with refining your craft. That said, handing out freebs in my market screams, "I am Noob, please take advantage of me". @ $.90/ mile, Pins are lucky if we have gas and don't make them get out and push on the uphills!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ya think Bubba the plumber LUuuuuurves clogged toilets????

Ppl gotta eat, man. So do their pets spouses kids parents etc.



SherlockJones said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking a while, but this is my first post. I've been driving about six months in the Denver, Colorado area. I do not offer water/mints/freebies and never have thanks to advice I saw early on, this very forum. I've had a steady 4.89 rating almost from the beginning.
> If you feel like you'd like to offer these things to your pax, I won't say you're wrong. In my experience it's proven to be unnecessary.
> 
> That said, I notice a huge degree of hostility here. Hostility towards Uber, towards passengers and even towards one another. So, I'm curious: Why bother?
> ...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> That is definitely a factor.
> 
> But , Uber X has only been around for like 4 years- and many places less time.
> 
> ...


If taxi allowed navigating by GPS and ran diesel mercs and bimmers Eurostyle, not primuses and crown vics, I'd have gone taxi

Actually srsly considered running gyp.sy when I lived abroad for a few years, but that country's tariffs on import vehicles, vehicle taxes, and insurance rates were CRIPPLING couldnt afford to (pathetic underequipped new Camry there cost >$50k and comprehensive insurance for new drivers - foreign experience not counted - was 28% OF CAR COST PER YEAR...plus $1-3k yearly vehicle tax....fun stuff)

Celebs? Dont know any dont watch TV


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Ya think Bubba the plumber LUuuuuurves clogged toilets????
> Pplgotta eat, man. So do their pets spouses kids parents etc.


I love your priorities...pets first, parents last. The 'rents got one foot in the grave anyway right? Lol.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> I love your priorities...pets first, parents last. The 'rents got one foot in the grave anyway right? Lol.


Nope. Just cuz I only got cats to feed, everything else is my guesses as to what drives others to drivering...


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

JonC said:


> So I should not offer water? I'm really new at this. Uber suggested it, and I offered it to the rides today. They seemed to appreciate it.
> 
> I've had the fridge for years, I tossed some bottled water in it, plugged it in to the power port, it's costing me almost nothing. Am I doing this wrong?


 Offer Holy Water and lets solve this vampire problem through Uber.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> Offer Holy Water and lets solve this vampire problem through Uber.


Drive around like a mad man with a little tray of water in the back that says holy water. When the pax gets upset at you for driving crazy you tell them they must sprinkle holy water on you and recite the bible verse on the back of your headrest to release the demon who took the wheel. Then youtube it > profit.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

JonC said:


> So I should not offer water? I'm really new at this. Uber suggested it, and I offered it to the rides today. They seemed to appreciate it.
> 
> I've had the fridge for years, I tossed some bottled water in it, plugged it in to the power port, it's costing me almost nothing. Am I doing this wrong?


I think having a couple of waters up front where you can grab one if a passenger asks for such, great. Otherwise, it just tends to come off as "_trying too hard" _to many of the passengers. IMHO

ADD: Sorta like, _Hey look, I'm a Limo! _


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I have a five gallon cooler with a spigot. I fill it up with hose water at 3 PM in the afternoon so it's nice and warm. I have paper cone cups that I'll fill up for them when I'm stopped. Best part about it is they can't sit up front with it there.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I have a five gallon cooler with a spigot. I fill it up with hose water at 3 PM in the afternoon so it's nice and warm. I have paper cone cups that I'll fill up for them when I'm stopped. Best part about it is they can't sit up front with it there.


Based on your profile pic...I'd say they can't sit anywhere but on top your _lil' yellow water wagon!_


----------



## Uberdriver_Orlando (Apr 10, 2016)

Never have! Never will! 
Uber should enable tipping on the app!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Nope. Just cuz I only got cats to feed, everything else is my guesses as to what drives others to drivering...


Lol. Well cats are cheaper to feed than kids, I can guarangdamtee you that!


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

BmoreDriver said:


> I've gotten tipped in weed twice. Can't complain.


Win! Just carry a glass jar and don't get reported! 
I have been promised weed but only by a guy for whom i wasn't willing to wait about ten minutes, at his destination.


----------



## Ray H (Aug 14, 2015)

It is childish and unprofessional to bribe PAXS by giving them gum ,water, mint in order to get a five star rating .If a PAX for any reason wants to give you a low rating, giving them goodies does not help and why should you give them anything when they are getting a cheap rate ride.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

I discontinued this practice a long time ago ! give a candy, give a charge , free water, do you have
an Aux so i can play parts of 7 dreadful songs Maybe when they start tipping **** UBER


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

LGBNEWBIEDRIVER said:


> I used to offer water , gum , candy , kleenex , handwipes and even aspirin. When NO ONE SAID THANK YOU OR OFFERED A TIP ......I did'nt bother . On top of that water bottles and wrappers were always left on the floor or tucked into my seat. I even found chewed gum on my floor....I still have these things tucked away and if a PAX is nice and I feel like I offering it I do...but it is basically on a PAX by PAX basis...


 how about Ass Wipes


----------



## Punkdriver (Jul 8, 2016)

uberist said:


> I will never give out water and treats, this is BS it's like your trying to buy the pax love. STOP IT!
> Uber was once a really good thing for drivers the whole product was different and the consumers using uber were different.
> The PAX now are a whole different crowd as are the drivers it appears.
> 
> ...


Same thing happened with me. I stopped giving out water and mints 4 months ago and my rating actually goes up.

Now if someone ask for water, I automatically reply "Sorry, Uber stopped supplying me water" and then rate 1 star to them. End of story


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

uberist said:


> I will never give out water and treats, this is BS it's like your trying to buy the pax love. STOP IT!
> Uber was once a really good thing for drivers the whole product was different and the consumers using uber were different.
> The PAX now are a whole different crowd as are the drivers it appears.
> 
> ...


I won't give not one penny , our fairs are to cheap to give away more money , uber should pay for us to give away stuff f that


----------



## wielkiewicz (Nov 19, 2014)

Los Angeles riders are spoiled ungrateful self entitled know nothings. The few that aren't sometimes make the driving worth it. Never drive at night near Santa Monica or Venice or the Playa those folks are drunken pigs. Just my observation.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

This is the water I 'give' out. At $3/bottle.

Case at Costco is less than $6.

$40 profit per case.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

New2This said:


> This is the water I 'give' out. At $3/bottle.
> 
> Case at Costco is less than $6.
> 
> ...


UberMart!


----------



## Uberexcellence (Aug 1, 2016)

In my market, even the bank gives out water. Everyone gives out water. I get passengers who are totally dehydrated who were walking and couldn't walk anymore and called Uber. You're right passengers are really turning into assholes sometimes with their star ratings and I swear as God is my witness, some people take Uber just so they can be insulting to someone. You can't win,no matter what you do with some passengers, but where I live it's like 104 degrees a lot of the time and I can handle it. 

I worked in a bigger market for one day and they seemed to appreciate it, but then again, i went home and my rating was like .04 points lower.  I had some really honest to god Assholes in my car, too, one person jumped out of the car before it stopped and another called someone to passive aggressively complain that they wanted me to stop asking them questions, yet drivers say as long as they talk more than you do, you'll be fine. 

I mean really, there's no way to win the battle of the stars, just keep doing what you believe you want to do and in the end you're making you happy, so that counts too. I don't want to be a jerk just to win stars.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Uberexcellence said:


> In my market, even the bank gives out water. Everyone gives out water. I get passengers who are totally dehydrated who were walking and couldn't walk anymore and called Uber. You're right passengers are really turning into assholes sometimes with their star ratings and I swear as God is my witness, some people take Uber just so they can be insulting to someone. You can't win,no matter what you do with some passengers, but where I live it's like 104 degrees a lot of the time and I can handle it.
> 
> I worked in a bigger market for one day and they seemed to appreciate it, but then again, i went home and my rating was like .04 points lower.  I had some really honest to god Assholes in my car, too, one person jumped out of the car before it stopped and another called someone to passive aggressively complain that they wanted me to stop asking them questions, yet drivers say as long as they talk more than you do, you'll be fine.
> 
> I mean really, there's no way to win the battle of the stars, just keep doing what you believe you want to do and in the end you're making you happy, so that counts too. I don't want to be a jerk just to win stars.


Dont get down about stars, just keep being great and you will be fine.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberexcellence said:


> *In my market, even the bank gives out water.* Everyone gives out water. I get passengers who are totally dehydrated who were walking and couldn't walk anymore and called Uber. You're right passengers are really turning into assholes sometimes with their star ratings and I swear as God is my witness, some people take Uber just so they can be insulting to someone. You can't win,no matter what you do with some passengers, but where I live it's like 104 degrees a lot of the time and I can handle it.
> 
> I worked in a bigger market for one day and they seemed to appreciate it, but then again, i went home and my rating was like .04 points lower.  I had some really honest to god Assholes in my car, too, one person jumped out of the car before it stopped and another called someone to passive aggressively complain that they wanted me to stop asking them questions, yet drivers say as long as they talk more than you do, you'll be fine.
> 
> I mean really, there's no way to win the battle of the stars, just keep doing what you believe you want to do and in the end you're making you happy, so that counts too. I don't want to be a jerk just to win stars.


Yes, but the banks pay for that water...not their _employees..._


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

uberist said:


> UberMart!


Yeah if people live where is hot they should have the brains to have their own water


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

I have never offered any water or candy before. Last month I bought 2 cases of water. I just wanted to see for myself if any benefit would come from it.

As I was almost through my first case of water.....
1. No difference in Ratings
2. Most PAX didn't say thank you
3. No difference in tips

A couple of weeks ago I had a PAX ask me if there was a gas station or some place to buy water on the way to her hotel because they didn't have water there to purchase. I told her that there was a Wawa but it was a little out of the way so she told me no. I told her it was only about 4 miles away but she still said no. I then remembered that I had the other case in the trunk and asked her if she wanted a few bottles to hold her over. She saw the case and said to me that she will take the whole case and that I could go buy more. I closed the trunk and told her to go find water somewhere else. I agree.....we all need to stop catering to these ignorant PAX.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Jeff1205 said:


> I have never offered any water or candy before. Last month I bought 2 cases of water. I just wanted to see for myself if any benefit would come from it.
> 
> As I was almost through my first case of water.....
> 1. No difference in Ratings
> ...


She was planning on taking the whole case without providing any compensation to you whatsoever?


----------



## Allan T (Aug 1, 2016)

I give out Water, but its meant for the late night drunks. 
Point in case, I had a fare the other day where this guy was dumped into my car by his a**hole friends. The guy was passed out most of the ride, I got him to his house, he took 2 steps out of my vehicle and just started projectile vomiting. I felt bad for the dude and tried to help him get inside. He said he was good lol, So i gave him a bottle of water and left. He probably passed out on his front lawn or got picked up by the cops....but at least he was well hydrated.


----------



## Thomas M. Snow (May 3, 2016)

Forget water and mints, have android and iOS charging cords available with 12v supply attached to center console with 2 sided tape. Your riders will love it. Give them phone power!!!


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

ninja warrior said:


> She was planning on taking the whole case without providing any compensation to you whatsoever?


Yeah, because I said how many you want 3-4. She made hand gesture waving to herself and said give me the whole thing and you can go buy more. I said no unless you want to buy the case and she shook her head no. That's when I shut the trunk. She was an Asian woman with broken English.


----------



## classad98 (Dec 17, 2014)

uberist said:


> I will never give out water and treats, this is BS it's like your trying to buy the pax love. STOP IT!
> Uber was once a really good thing for drivers the whole product was different and the consumers using uber were different.
> The PAX now are a whole different crowd as are the drivers it appears.
> 
> ...


I stopped giving water and candy after the first month. My ratings are just fine.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Jeff1205 said:


> I have never offered any water or candy before. Last month I bought 2 cases of water. I just wanted to see for myself if any benefit would come from it.
> 
> As I was almost through my first case of water.....
> 1. No difference in Ratings
> ...


This is a main difference between some on here who do or don't give out water. I do not give out water because I want better ratings, tips, or thank yous. Even though most people are very very grateful for the water.

I put out water because I know what it is like to be on the other side, and I know what I would appreciate. I also care about the well being of my passengers. I am not saying it is necessary to give out water to care about people, it's obviously not. I guess I just don't get why so many are anti water, it's OK if you don't want to give it out, but the anger towards those that do give it out is a bit wild.

Maybe instead of asking "what am I going to get from this?" Ask, "how can I help the people I interact with every workday have a better experience?"


----------



## BmoreDriver (May 5, 2016)

bingybingyfoo said:


> Win! Just carry a glass jar and don't get reported!
> I have been promised weed but only by a guy for whom i wasn't willing to wait about ten minutes, at his destination.


Ugh...My car reeked all night. Sorry. But nobody complained.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I did my weekly trip this afternoon to keep myself active on the Uber platform. The driver payout was literally 78c and they asked me for water.
> 
> There's a point at which this whole platform becomes a sick joke.
> Depending on what city your in that time is here and now.


Unbelievable, they asked you for water, what a joke.


----------



## UberJu (Jul 11, 2016)

Thomas M. Snow said:


> Forget water and mints, have android and iOS charging cords available with 12v supply attached to center console with 2 sided tape. Your riders will love it. Give them phone power!!!


That's all I offer. People want power more than water. In 100° heat they want iPhone power. F water!! Haha


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

uberist said:


> I will never give out water and treats, this is BS it's like your trying to buy the pax love. STOP IT!
> Uber was once a really good thing for drivers the whole product was different and the consumers using uber were different.
> The PAX now are a whole different crowd as are the drivers it appears.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. I have never given out water or candy and I keep a 4.8+ rating on both Uber and Lyft. The only things I do is treat my passengers well and I offer them 6 ft charging cables for both android and iphone and the aux cable, all of which cost me around $10.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

acanas said:


> I agree 100%. I have never given out water or candy and I keep a 4.8+ rating on both Uber and Lyft. The only things I do is treat my passengers well and I offer them 6 ft charging cables for both android and iphone and the aux cable, all of which cost me around $10.


I found a cord at fry's that has android,iph4,and iphn5 charger and adaptors all on one cord for $12 I too offer charge and aux cord. Only as they are not consumables

To prevent theft they are plugged into an 12v outlet that's in my center console the aux cord is knotted around my tablet stand.


----------



## roma1358 (Jun 7, 2016)

I live in a desert. I have had water in my car for passengers (friends and family before Uber, now any passenger in need) for years before I even knew about Uber. For me it is a necessity. I don't do it for tips or stars, I do it because it feels like the right thing to do. I have even been known to roll down the window at stoplights and hand a bottle to the panhandler on the median when I will not give them cash. (They probably make more than I do anyway, but in the desert sun it is vital to stay hydrated.) I got in the habit years ago and it's one I won't change.


----------



## Sharkman (Jun 30, 2016)

uberist said:


> I will never give out water and treats, this is BS it's like your trying to buy the pax love. STOP IT!
> Uber was once a really good thing for drivers the whole product was different and the consumers using uber were different.
> The PAX now are a whole different crowd as are the drivers it appears.
> 
> ...


I buy a whole bag full of individually wrapped mints for $1 and 6 water bottles for $1 at Dollar Tree.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Who gives out waters anymore. With some many drivers out there you need to STAND OUT to get 5stars. 
Most good drivers moved to giving out Chilled Red Bulls 

You gots to work for dem stars


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm so glad to see more drivers understanding what I've been saying for two years. _There's no upside to handing out free crap in your car._


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I am tired of posts like this from cheap ass drivers that can't spare $5 a month to add a little something extra to their service. I don't give out water but not because you guys dont think I should it's because there was little to no interest from my riders. They do however love the Life Saver Mints and multi-charger I provide. 

We are in the service industry folks, whether you like it or not. If you want to do the bare minimum you get the bare minimum.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

UberLou said:


> We are in the service industry folks, whether you like it or not. If you want to do the bare minimum you get the bare minimum.


Granted we are in the service industry, but that service isn't free. If you hand out candy and water with the hope of receiving tips and high ratings in return; that isn't service, it's commerce! You are literally trying to buy your pax's good will. I earn my pax's good will based solely on the service I provide. A clean, comfortable car. A safe, timely ride. And intelligent, entertaining conversation. Call it the, "bare minimum" if you must, but I'm rocking a solid 4.85, I get lots of tips, a few hugs and I'm having ball! What I'm not doing is bribing strangers in hope of incurring their largess. I consider the practice embarrassingly humiliating and gladly support those who oppose it!


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Granted we are in the service industry, but that service isn't free. If you hand out candy and water with the hope of receiving tips and high ratings in return; that isn't service, it's commerce! You are literally trying to buy your pax's good will. I earn my pax's good will based solely on the service I provide. A clean, comfortable car. A safe, timely ride. And intelligent, entertaining conversation. Call it the, "bare minimum" if you must, but I'm rocking a solid 4.85, I get lots of tips, a few hugs and I'm having ball! What I'm not doing is bribing strangers in hopes of incurring their largess. *I consider the practice embarrassingly humiliating and gladly support those who oppose it!*


I give out water and I also oppose people buying tips or high ratings. If you hand out water, do it expecting nothing in return, it is just part of the service that you decide to provide when people get in your car. I spoil my clients, it is part of the enjoyment I get from doing this job. I don't expect them to pay me extra for it. I found inexpensive ways to make their ride better. I have seen people here with signs that say Uber drivers don't make enough, have a graph showing earnings etc to guilt people into tipping, that is humiliating. If people tip they will tip, if they don't then oh well. You should always go in to a trip expecting just the fare and not a tip.


----------



## bsally86 (Apr 26, 2016)

My rating went up when I stopped the water and candy. People don't care about it. I gave it up when some biatch took the whole bag of candy. Before that so many people would take water on short ass trips and never tip


joffie said:


> My ratings actually increased since i stopped offering a few months ago.
> 
> No one cares about that B/S anymore. The worst is when I used to offer and 4 stupid young people going on a short trip took all 4 waters.
> 
> Never again!! (I do carry but only on long surge trips)


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Granted we are in the service industry, but that service isn't free. If you hand out candy and water with the hope of receiving tips and high ratings in return; that isn't service, it's commerce! You are literally trying to buy your pax's good will. I earn my pax's good will based solely on the service I provide. A clean, comfortable car. A safe, timely ride. And intelligent, entertaining conversation. Call it the, "bare minimum" if you must, but I'm rocking a solid 4.85, I get lots of tips, a few hugs and I'm having ball! What I'm not doing is bribing strangers in hope of incurring their largess. I consider the practice embarrassingly humiliating and gladly support those who oppose it!


When you go to a restaurant dont they give you free water? When you walk out aren't there free mints or toothpicks? Are they buying tips or yelp ratings? Is that commerce? No it's service. Your point is ridiculous.

I'll take things cheap people say for $1000 Alex!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

UberLou said:


> ridiculous.
> 
> cheap


You missed my point entirely! Who read my post to you? Which restaurants provide free bottled water?

I'm speaking specifically about drivers who provide these transparent amenities as a means to an end: tips and 5's. I know Uber recommends it. To me that makes it more pathetic! But if you need that crutch, more power to ya. Just don't consider me cheap because I can excel without having to become an obsequious majordomo.


----------



## LGBNEWBIEDRIVER (Jun 9, 2016)

What surprises me the post about PAX , NO ONE EVER SAYS " Thank you" even after using the chargers. Its like PAX expect it.


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

Lyphter said:


> This reads as: stop providing the best possible customer service, because it makes my bare-bones, do-as-little-as-possible approach look bad. Next thing the OP will be telling us to stop being so damn friendly and courteous to PAX. Then he'll start *****ing about this new crop of drivers that insist on getting their PAX directly to their destination on time instead of taking the long way to make an extra buck which I've noticed as a rider is the unwritten law of driving. Pathetic. Up your game if the competition is too much for you. Or get a day job.


You forgot to say you get what you pay for


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> You missed my point entirely! Who read my post to you? Which restaurants provide free bottled water?
> 
> I'm speaking specifically about drivers who provide these transparent amenities as a means to an end: tips and 5's. I know Uber recommends it. To me that makes it more pathetic! But if you need that crutch, more power to ya. Just don't consider me cheap because I can excel without having to become an obsequious majordomo.


Oh Lord dude, really? Way to adjust the facts (bottle water) to support your meaningless point. You do you if that works but do not for a minute insult anyone else for running THEIR business the way they see fit. Just because you do not agree with it doesn't make it wrong. I support the way you have chosen to run your business where I draw the line is you criticizing others who think different.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

LGBNEWBIEDRIVER said:


> What surprises me the post about PAX , NO ONE EVER SAYS " Thank you" even after using the chargers. Its like PAX expect it.


I do not agree with statement. In my 1200+ trip experience I am thanked all the time for the service I provide. From the multi-chargers I provide to the fact that my car always smells fresh and clean.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I'm so glad to see more drivers understanding what I've been saying for two years. _There's no upside to handing out free crap in your car._


Maybe so but from my prospective there is no downside either. I don't know any drivers that have been dinged on Stars for providing extra things to a rider.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

UberLou said:


> insult anyone
> criticizing others


Kettle meet Uberlou. You quoted my post and maliciously mis-characterized my thoughtful argument as a rationale for being cheap. You brought up the false equivalency of restaurants providing tap water to drivers supplying bottled water. You're out of line my friend.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Kettle meet Uberlou. You quoted my post and maliciously mis-characterized my thoughtful argument as a rationale for being cheap. You brought up the false equivalency of restaurants providing tap water to drivers supplying bottled water. You're out of line my friend.


I said water, I didn't say tap water nor did I say bottled water. You changed it to bottled to try and backtrack because you know my point was valid. You also pick and choose which of my words to quote to further misconstrue my meaning to match what you believe in your mind.

Whether it is bottled, tap, or any other way water can be served is immaterial to the point. The point I was making is many businesses give away free products to separate their service from others. They are not trying to "buy" tips, service or ratings they are simply separating themselves from the pack. That is the true meaning of "commerce", not the one you invented to attempt to make a point. You should really look up that word by the way.

I guarantee if you did a survey and asked actual customers what they prefer in their Uber driver the ones that provide additional items in the vehicle will be top of the list.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I guarantee if you did a survey and asked actual customers what they prefer in their Uber driver the ones that provide additional items in the vehicle will be top of the list.


that survey has been done- many times over. I have 1000 trips, I provide no water, no mints, no charger and I still maintain a 4.82 rating. Other drivers have the same story.

In fact, the airline industry has learned the same thing. Cut the amenities, cut the fare price, and get record profits.

Offer whatever amenities you want- it's your business. But I'm pretty sure that what passengers want as a first priority is a cheap, safe ride.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Robertk said:


> that survey has been done- many times over. I have 1000 trips, I provide no water, no mints, no charger and I still maintain a 4.82 rating. Other drivers have the same story.
> 
> In fact, the airline industry has learned the same thing. Cut the amenities, cut the fare price, and get record profits.
> 
> Offer whatever amenities you want- it's your business. But I'm pretty sure that what passengers want as a first priority is a cheap, safe ride.


Show me the survey from Riders where they say they would rather travel without the extras. No surveys by companies wanting to cut costs and lower fares.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Show me the survey from Riders where they say they would rather travel without the extras. No surveys by companies wanting to cut costs and lower fares.


dozens of complaints from riders on this site- 
https://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/uber.html

Most complaints are about fares too high or drivers not showing up. Not a single complaint about lack of mints in the car.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Robertk said:


> dozens of complaints from riders on this site-
> https://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/uber.html
> 
> Most complaints are about fares too high or drivers not showing up. Not a single complaint about lack of mints in the car.


So basically you just proved my point, thank you.

Riders want these things and prefer them. I wasn't saying they complained about not getting them or lack of them.


----------



## financeguy13 (May 9, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> Exactly, a lot of people here seem to have lost or never had compassion or care. Part of the reason I love driving for Uber, is that I love people. It's been really hot lately and I like being able to offer something to cool off my riders or help them when they have a cough. It's not about the bottom line, I'll always choose kindness over money everyday. I enjoy providing good customer service, not for Uber, but for myself, and for my riders. When a rider gets in my car, how I treat them is a reflection of myself, I want them to have a nice relaxing ride, with water, a cell phone charger, and good conversation if they choose to talk.
> 
> No, you don't have to provide waters, it is up to you. You don't need to feel bad about not offering waters either. However if you do choose to, you can purchase a 50 pack at Costco for $6. Please don't tell other drivers not to though.


Completely agree. I drive a minivan and have iPhone and Android chargers for every seat. It's a fixed cost. The more I drive the less it costs me.

Dallas/Ft Worth is hot too and I need water. So I strapped a small cooler in the middle of the second row behind the front console. I don't always offer but sometimes I sense they might need it or they ask. It's dirt cheap. For a long ride from the airport it's appreciated when needed.

Funny that they tell me "You have chargers and waters so I'll give you 5 stars"! I tell them I haven't even driven anywhere so hold your judgment. But yeah I like happy passengers and half the reason I drive is for fun.


----------



## Not-waiting-at-Taco-Bell (Dec 4, 2015)

BmoreDriver said:


> I've gotten tipped in weed twice. Can't complain.


I got that too...Just one time.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> City water is like $20 to $30 for a thousand gallons, hardly a deal breaker. Having a canteen available for the customers use if needed seems like reasonable procedure - particularly during periods of global warming.
> 
> You don't want someone coming down with a heat stroke or something on your property, and serving it in a common receptacle will eliminate litter problems that exorbitantly priced individual bottles.


You're going to give everyone the same cup to drink from? Sounds like a lawsuit to me.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

or4cl3 said:


> Trust me, back here in Singapore, there are also stupid drivers offering water, gums, what have you. These drivers spoils the market and made it seemed it's expected to give out water.
> 
> I've heard stories of customers asking "why don't you provide water, I had an Uber ride the other day that gave them".
> 
> ...


Tell him "I had a pax give me a $20 tip the other day..."


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

UberLou said:


> Show me the survey from Riders where they say they would rather travel without the extras. No surveys by companies wanting to cut costs and lower fares.


Maybe they like the extras, but they sure as hell do not like when other passengers leave trash in your car. I have had several people kick crap under the seat, and had the next passenger mention it in their 4 or lower star reviews a couple of those times. I do not give out water or any other junk, my rating is at a 4.88 for Uber with 1400 rides and 4.93 for Lyft with 490 rides.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Rat said:


> You're going to give everyone the same cup to drink from? Sounds like a lawsuit to me.


People know what the risks are from drinking from the same canteen, and they don't have to partake if they don't care to take the risks, they don't have to.

If they are dying of thirst, a handful of germs isn't going to be a deterrent.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Fools driving around for 1970 cab rates, using your own vehicle and gas and passing out treats and chargers need your heads examined.


----------



## Wampuskat (Nov 24, 2015)

LGBNEWBIEDRIVER said:


> I used to offer water , gum , candy , kleenex , handwipes and even aspirin. When NO ONE SAID THANK YOU OR OFFERED A TIP ......I did'nt bother . On top of that water bottles and wrappers were always left on the floor or tucked into my seat. I even found chewed gum on my floor....I still have these things tucked away and if a PAX is nice and I feel like I offering it I do...but it is basically on a PAX by PAX basis...


One has left gum in my carpet. Uber charged them a measly $20 cleaning fee, and it cost me $40 to have it removed. If they hadn't stepped on it, it wouldn't have smashed it into the carpet and cost so much to have it cleaned. I would have done it myself, but I don't touch other people's saliva soaked cooties.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I am tired of posts like this from cheap ass drivers that can't spare $5 a month to add a little something extra to their service. I don't give out water but not because you guys dont think I should it's because there was little to no interest from my riders. They do however love the Life Saver Mints and multi-charger I provide.
> 
> We are in the service industry folks, whether you like it or not. If you want to do the bare minimum you get the bare minimum.


Not true. I provide a safe, courteous ride in a clean automobile. That's it! I also cherry pick my rides. Ergo, I am one of the most profitable drivers in my area.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Maybe so but from my prospective there is no downside either. I don't know any drivers that have been dinged on Stars for providing extra things to a rider.


There's the cost you shell out for the free stuff. There's also cleaning up the trash in your car. I don't see the point, so I only provide the amenities for which Uber fully reimburses me.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> There's the cost you shell out for the free stuff. There's also cleaning up the trash in your car. I don't see the point, so I only provide the amenities for which Uber fully reimburses me.


<$200 per year most likely to supply water. If you only made $30,000/year doing this, you are investing 0.67% of your annual earnings in something that can help, but certainly wont hurt your ratings, which in turn helps job security. I think it is worth it to invest in water, if not for the well being of the passengers, just for the fact that it can help with job security. Plus you get to write it off! Not everyone has to do this, but the people who try to act as if it is a backbreaking expense are not crunching the numbers correctly. Passengers rarely take water, when they do its no big deal.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> There's the cost you shell out for the free stuff. There's also cleaning up the trash in your car. I don't see the point, so I only provide the amenities for which Uber fully reimburses me.


Spoken like a true desert driver!!!


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Giving out less water results in more revenue for the driver.....it's the same principle of fUbers "lower rates = earn more"....its common sense people.....geez


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> Giving out less water results in more revenue for the driver.....it's the same principle of fUbers "lower rates = earn more"....its common sense people.....geez


Such an inconsequential amount though. For less than the price of a normal ride, you pay for a huge case of water which in turn helps you make the ride more comfortable. This isn't about money, it's about what driver's think the passengers deserve, there is no way this is about money, if you guys are struggling so bad that you can't afford $12/month on some water then you need to rethink what you are doing. The $12 I spend on water per month is such a tiny amount compared to how much I make per month. You guys don't have to give out water, but please, stop saying it is about the money, it isn't, water bottle cases are dirt cheap.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

1) I was just joking
2) Its not about the money for me....its more about the "f..U.." to the passengers that treat the drivers like $%#$, dont tip, etc, etc.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> if you guys are struggling so bad that you can't afford $12/month on some water ...


can't that same question be asked of the passengers? If they can't afford a bottle of water then what are they doing ordering private car service?


----------



## arjaylee (Aug 6, 2016)

I put bottled water in the cup holders. Don't say anything. One passenger asked if she could have one, and I said absolutely. One other rider helped himself. No worries. No Gum!


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

The problem with Uber is you! All of you on this thread *****ing about not giving out water. LOL! Really, *you *are the problem. If you'd all just turn off your app, just turn it off, it would make a difference.

Instead you drive for below poverty rates *****in' you're not going to buy 24 waters for $3.99 at the local grocery store to pass out to pax. Oh, and no more $1.29 tic tacs either.

You're why Uber pays lower than minimum wage.

If driving but refusing to give a .16 cent water makes a difference if your life, maybe time to reevaluate?


----------



## SD Momo (Feb 8, 2016)

nash801 said:


> You mean when they stink?
> 
> The other day 3 smelly runners got in my car and begged for water.
> I gave them 3 of mine. They didn't say thanks.


Why not offer them to stop at _7eleven_ for water?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> <$200 per year most likely to supply water. If you only made $30,000/year doing this, you are investing 0.67% of your annual earnings in something that can help, but certainly wont hurt your ratings, which in turn helps job security. I think it is worth it to invest in water, if not for the well being of the passengers, just for the fact that it can help with job security. Plus you get to write it off! Not everyone has to do this, but the people who try to act as if it is a backbreaking expense are not crunching the numbers correctly. Passengers rarely take water, when they do its no big deal.


If you think that's a good plan, then you should pursue it.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> The problem with Uber is you! All of you on this thread *****ing about not giving out water. LOL! Really, *you *are the problem. If you'd all just turn off your app, just turn it off, it would make a difference.
> 
> Instead you drive for below poverty rates *****in' you're not going to buy 24 waters for $3.99 at the local grocery store to pass out to pax. Oh, and no more $1.29 tic tacs either.
> 
> ...


Maybe a merit system should be in place, such that when paxs stop being swine, we drivers will consider offering water. What do you think? It's a pretty good plan, we will agree.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> If you think that's a good plan, then you should pursue it.


If you think it helps. My rating went up when I stopped offering water. Oh, BTW, uber cuts the rates every year and tells people you'll make more money.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> Giving out less water results in more revenue for the driver.....it's the same principle of fUbers "lower rates = earn more"....its common sense people.....geez


You know you're absolutely right, but also remember when they raise the Safe Riders Fee they will tell you that it won't affect your earnings, and you will not see a decrease in riders when they raise their bill and cutting your rates makes you more money,


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Maybe a merit system should be in place, such that when paxs stop being swine, we drivers will consider offering water. What do you think? It's a pretty good plan, we will agree.


Just turn off the app until rates go up. Uber has you by the balls because you drive swine around and could make more at McDonalds


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Just turn off the app until rates go up. Uber has you by the balls because you drive swine around and could make more at McDonalds


You're funny. We like that.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> You're funny. We like that.


You get what you deserve dude.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> You get what you deserve dude.


Funny how that works, huh?


----------



## Ubermikein (Jul 23, 2016)

Speedy55 said:


> As of today no more water, candy, and tissues. Ungrateful cheap riders leave a mess with wrappers and give low ratings. They get a safe ride only, no extras.


I agree and it just lowers what you take home which is getting lower and lower....


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Ubermikein said:


> I agree and it just lowers what you take home which is getting lower and lower....


Excellent decision. You sound like an experienced driver.


----------



## Ubermikein (Jul 23, 2016)

We do not have the option to get tips via the app. Lyft has that feature. The only way a customer can give a tip is cash and they are under the impression that tips are not allowed. The $$ get lower and we abuse out cars which the 55 cents per mile does not cover.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Excellent decision. You sound like an experienced driver.


It's good to see you hung up your keys, dude. It takes a real man to walk away from Uber and Lyft and I'm very proud of you. Good luck in your future endeavors. Best thing to do too, is stop looking and replying to messages on the Uber message board. It may entice you back into grabbing the keys and make less than $1 a mile again.


----------



## Ubermikein (Jul 23, 2016)

I think Ubers business model may implode. Most people are not stupid and the word will get out .. a lot has gotten out that the actual pay is extremely low when you look at all the real money factors. If I were Lyft I would be making an all out assault on Uber. Ubers CEO 
Travis Kalanick has been called a genius, however his 'win at all costs' method will come back and bite him. Employees (well 'Partners) are extremely important assets and with all the people leaving Uber he may find his pipeline of slaves drying up


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> It's good to see you hung up your keys, dude. It takes a real man to walk away from Uber and Lyft and I'm very proud of you. Good luck in your future endeavors. Best thing to do too, is stop looking and replying to messages on the Uber message board. It may entice you back into grabbing the keys and make less than $1 a mile again.


Your concern is much appreciated. No risk of going back to the streets. I gave my Uber/Lyft car to my son. And my new car is a coupe, so it's a total no go for TNC use.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

I love how some people think giving water and other things will somehow benefit anyone but the PAX.

Some of these pax probably make more than I ever will and yet they don't tip, so why would I be compelled to give them amenities when they see me as some simple-minded simpleton? The pleasant pax are pleasant regardless of accommodations.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

Lyphter said:


> This reads as: stop providing the best possible customer service, because it makes my bare-bones, do-as-little-as-possible approach look bad. Next thing the OP will be telling us to stop being so damn friendly and courteous to PAX. Then he'll start *****ing about this new crop of drivers that insist on getting their PAX directly to their destination on time instead of taking the long way to make an extra buck which I've noticed as a rider is the unwritten law of driving. Pathetic. Up your game if the competition is too much for you. Or get a day job.


Ever notice that your favorite stores no longer gift wrap? Or only offer plastic bags? Or only have one register open? It's to keep costs down while keeping productivity up. Why would anyone willingly eat into their own profits just for the possibility of getting a 5 star rating?

If you buy a 24 pack of water a day, and a big grab bag of candy bars, and a roll of paper towels, and a car seat, and never see a monetary return on the investment, then you aren't meant to be in the driving business. Just because Uber suggests 5 star driving tips doesn't mean they actually know what they're talking about.

I'm in a smaller market, but can drive my entire state. I read my pax from our greeting exchange. I'm engaging when necessary, but I don't offer a dollar menu of amenities, and have a pretty decent 70% of ratings as 5 stars. I've gotten less stars because of little things, but very seldom is it for the driving.

I stopped offering an auxiliary cable, only listen to jazz, soul, instrumentals, or R&B, keep a Big Gulp in my console for myself, and am polite and efficient. I drive them home safely, and without incident. If Uber would allot me some freedoms, I would consider adding services to differentiate, but they'd have to be some things I could monetize and capitalize on. As it stands, I can't lock in repeat riders, I can't see how many riders need a car, I can't see their picture, I can't see their destination, I can't refuse many rides, I can't earn more unless I deprive myself of sleep, I can't make real world suggestions, I can't get real time assistance in undesirable situations, and I can't rate a pax without fear of retaliation.

So I won't be making my car a Disneyland theme park; I drive, they ride and pay, I move on to the next pax, then I go home.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> Well I'm not saying I'm trying to be a saint giving free rides, this is a job for me. However when people pay for my service, I am going to treat them with respect. I happen to offer waters, not everyone has to. People here get too upset that we actually care about our riders and make threads like these demanding we change and be jerks. There was another thread I saw where a guy posted his stipulations for protecting his ratings, he seriously was a jerk to his riders and everyone patted him on the back here. I don't see the need to treat people poorly just because Uber has some policies that hurt drivers.


It's the Internet, so you have to take it in context. But if you follow the history of Uber, back when it was more of an elite, cost effective alternative to cabs, you were making decent money, and amenities were appreciated. The operative word is appreciated. Now that Uber us opened the floodgates to bargain rides, inept drivers, and no support, it just doesn't make sense to offer the moon and stars for a 5-7 minute car ride.

If you do the math, based on your market, a bottle of water, piece of gum, and Kleenex won't break you, but in a business model that actively lowers all rates at once, the only way to recoup is by driving more. This increases your per rider cost, and affects more than just your bottom line.

Your only real capital in the transaction are the weekly pay, and your rating. Ratings are quickly becoming the litmus test of your offering, but it's near worthless, because higher ratings in most markets do not get you higher profits. AFAIK, you don't get more rides for being a seasoned, highly rated driver; you get less, to create a seemingly inflated amount of available cars. Demand goes up, but prices are increased slowly and superficially, at the whim of an algorithm controlled by the head, not the body.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

These Wal-Mart 10 oz water bottles cost .16 cents a piece. 50 pax per day equals a daily $8 tip-making, tax-deduction. Not sure what all the fuss is about. Drive safe. Be friendly. Quench your passenger's thirst. Make tips. Pretty simple.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

u-Boat said:


> These Wal-Mart 10 oz water bottles cost .16 cents a piece. 50 pax per day equals a daily $8 tip-making, tax-deduction. Not sure what all the fuss is about. Drive safe. Be friendly. Quench your passenger's thirst. Make tips. Pretty simple.


1. I've never been in a Wal-Mart and plan never to enter.
2. Stop buying and handing out crap that produces zero return and creates more waste for you to deal with.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

I have a free gun and candy sign that attaches to my 5 star rating sign but honestly never have been asked for candy and only 1 group of girls ever asked for gum.


----------



## KanadianKicker (Jun 6, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> These Wal-Mart 10 oz water bottles cost .16 cents a piece. 50 pax per day equals a daily $8 tip-making, tax-deduction. Not sure what all the fuss is about. Drive safe. Be friendly. Quench your passenger's thirst. Make tips. Pretty simple.


You can get bottled water even cheaper than that. We have Rite-Aid (similar to Walgreens, CVS etc) where I live. Almost every week they have a special on bottled water. A couple of weeks ago I got 64 bottles for $4 (plus a 10% off coupon) - 6 cents a bottle. If you have a Rite-Aid or something similar near by check out the weekly flyer, might have a better deal than Walmart.

I don't know if it pays for itself in tips - probably not.. or maybe breaks even.. I don''t know. I just think it is a nice gesture during the ridiculously hot Summer months.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

How about the pax files a lawsuit claiming that your water or mint caused the pax to suffer from accute diarrhea ?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

How about when you hit a pothole and that Werther's original chokes someone?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> I have a free gun and candy sign that attaches to my 5 star rating sign but honestly never have been asked for candy and only 1 group of girls ever asked for gum.


You give out free guns?


----------



## Bnerdy (Jul 11, 2015)

I never been given a bottle of water in a taxi. It's not even expected, yet their pay is more and they get tips.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Bnerdy said:


> I never been given a bottle of water in a taxi. It's not even expected, yet their pay is more and they get tips.


Yeah, what is it about newb drivers? They are under the mistaken impression that swine paxs giveacrap about them or the gd water.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Best Practice Policy: Only hand out those amenities for which Uber fully reimburses you. That's been my policy pretty much since day 1.


----------



## Bnerdy (Jul 11, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Yeah, what is it about newb drivers? They are under the mistaken impression that swine paxs giveacrap about them or the gd water.


They follow the video that uber makes them watch. Tells them to hand out treats and water. The same video that tells them to say no to tips unless the pax really really really really really insists. Lol


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Bnerdy said:


> They follow the video that uber makes them watch. Tells them to hand out treats and water. The same video that tells them to say no to tips unless the pax really really really really really insists. Lol


I have a for policy tips, too: Accept them without question or debate, and thank the pax for their consideration and courtesy.


----------



## UberVeeLB (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm 40 rides in and ain't givin' out Jack Crap! You get a safe ride (during surge ONLY) with high vibes and good conversation (if desired) and that's it, that's all. I've been tipped twice, which I appreciated. This ain't no limo ride. It's UberX!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

UberVeeLB said:


> I'm 40 rides in and ain't givin' out Jack Crap! You get a safe ride (during surge ONLY) with high vibes and good conversation (if desired) and that's it, that's all. I've been tipped twice, which I appreciated. This ain't no limo ride. It's UberX!


You are wise beyond your years. Well played, amigo!


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

vesolehome said:


> It's good to see you hung up your keys, dude. It takes a real man to walk away from Uber and Lyft and I'm very proud of you. Good luck in your future endeavors. Best thing to do too, is stop looking and replying to messages on the Uber message board. It may entice you back into grabbing the keys and make less than $1 a mile again.


It takes a real man to walk away from ridesharing? Lol


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Dan the Lyft Man (me) just added this. To my water and mints... Didn't cost much and my PAX that notice it, love it. *Don't Hate Me Because I Love Doing this Job... (part-time) 







*


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

So happy to join the club


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

I haven't given out water in months its a bad policy , we are not driving in Black Limo's where Pax tip , thes Pax have nothing coming and our Costs are much to much


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

Buckpasser said:


> I haven't given out water in months its a bad policy , we are not driving in Black Limo's where Pax tip , thes Pax have nothing coming and our Costs are much to much


They don't tip and you don't get paid appropriately so don't give them a damn thing.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

One of my daily customers from my regular job this year began giving me water every day without me asking. Instead of opening it, what I began doing was to stick them in my back doors for pax.

So far, two women pax politely asked permission to take one and I consented. Yesterday, had a guy who just grabbed one without asking. That coupled with his overall "Mr. Cool" attitude amounted to 3 stars from me.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I give water/mints out to people who I think will appreciate them. It's pretty easy to tell.

Not gonna stop. Don't give a crap what other drivers think.

I KNOW, because I've tracked it meticulously, that my tips increase by doing so. I spend $2 a week on cheap water and Aldi mints. I get back that money x10 or more.

That's good business. If it doesn't work for you? Great, do what does.

I don't give a damn about Uber/Lyft or other driver's successes, I just know what works to put more money in my wallet. That's what I do this for.


----------



## Ny1552 (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow! I am a Newbee......Ha Ha I just purchased 3 Cases of Water and 2 large bags of individually wrapped Life Saver candies. It looks like I will be saving those for the Nice Pax...........
Any comments?



shiftydrake said:


> NO!!!!!!! According to Uber and Travis "we are a technology company, that created an app that connects drivers and passengers....We suggest giving water and mints and microwave dinners and back massages and so-on and so-on just to make people believe we are better than taxis".............I want some of whatever he is smoking because it is "cush" for him to believe Uber is NOT a cheap unregulated illegal cab


LOL!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I wouldn't even have room to carry water for pax besides in the trunk area.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I roll with three in each door...

Zepherhills spring water no less...

Amazing that the group I had last week...

Asked my permission to take a couple...

Out to drink...

Big Kudos for politeness!
Rakos


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Ny1552 said:


> Wow! I am a Newbee......Ha Ha I just purchased 3 Cases of Water and 2 large bags of individually wrapped Life Saver candies. It looks like I will be saving those for the Nice Pax...........
> Any comments?
> 
> LOL!


April fools right?


----------



## Hskrgrlusa (Aug 14, 2016)

I offer free water....with purchase! 
Battery back up chargers (10.00 ea.) Cords for iPhone / Android (8.00 ea.)
Wall chargers (5.00 ea)


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

uberist said:


> I will never give out water and treats, this is BS it's like your trying to buy the pax love. STOP IT!
> Uber was once a really good thing for drivers the whole product was different and the consumers using uber were different.
> The PAX now are a whole different crowd as are the drivers it appears.
> 
> ...


*The TCU college girls are the ones who ask for water. I just laugh (to my self). Yeah, UBER, we are driving for minimum wage and are expected to run a cafeteria service in our car? LOL*


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

Treats and water? Depends on location. At current sub bus fare rates, its best to act like a rude bus driver. Tell them to get in, sit down, n STFU.

No extra gas.
Too hot outside, ac is $1.00 extra. Too cold, heat is the same. Need a faster speed, $20.00 + $1.00/min for gas and ticket risk. Conversation is a flat $10.00.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Wouldn't I have to start first, in order to stop ? 

I got something for their breath, hanging right here !  lol


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

When uber start weeding out the bus riding entitled passengers and pay drivers a competitive wage then I might buy water, money talks bull$hit walks.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> When uber start weeding out the bus riding entitled passengers and pay drivers a competitive wage then I might buy water, money talks bull$hit walks.


Exactly. Got a 3 dollar tip from a waiter yesterday for Uber. He didn't ask for water. Takers take. Tippers tip. Not gonna spoil the takers anymore.


----------



## camel (Jun 12, 2017)

Licking my sweat, sucking my blood, and still thirsty , greedy ratties?


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

uberist said:


> I will never give out water and treats, this is BS it's like your trying to buy the pax love. STOP IT!
> Uber was once a really good thing for drivers the whole product was different and the consumers using uber were different.
> The PAX now are a whole different crowd as are the drivers it appears.
> 
> ...


I started to put water out for pickups at the airport only. Because passengers mouth get dry on the plane and it gives them aomething to wet theie tongue. Plus I'm trying ti drink more water so I like having bottles around.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

charmer37 said:


> When uber start weeding out the bus riding entitled passengers


Expanding the base of riders is part of Uber's strategy- not just to be a cab service to compete with regular taxis. Attracting folks who ride the bus, walk or drive themselves is what they want to do. After all, they have a lot more vehicles out there than any cab company ever did.


----------



## BmoreDriver (May 5, 2016)

I stopped giving out water and even stopped keeping my car clean. It's vacuumed but stains are piling up. Outside is dirty too. Once I stopped caring my ratings started going back up. Sitting at 4.87. Nice or nasty pax still don't tip.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Speedy55 said:


> As of today no more water, candy, and tissues. Ungrateful cheap riders leave a mess with wrappers and give low ratings. They get a safe ride only, no extras.


Exactly!

Why should I spend my money to provide items for passengers who will then leave the rubbish in my vehicle and make more work for me cleaning it up?


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

The only time I gave out anything was Easter. I had a Easter basket with candy. Wanted to test out if I had the candy on Easter would it result in extra tips. They were happy to take the candy but not 1 tip. Lesson learned....dont give them ANYTHING!


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

I keep warm small bottles of water in my rear door pockets. This morning, I picked up a couple at the Marriott Residence Inn opposite City Hall. The dude exclaims about the water and how I am the man, etc.

I drove them to Wynnefield. Dude says as I pull up that he's giving me "maximum stars." They had emerged from the hotel a couple minutes late and the valet was confirming with me why I was there waiting in his line. Nonetheless, I told pax I'll give him the top rating, too. He said thanks and I drove home. Later, I checked my earnings and found a $2 tip from him in app on like $9 fare. Guess he likes the water.

I didn't provide water my first year doing Uber. This summer, I began doing it more after a friend happened to give me an extra case of water she didn't need. I've been surprised by the number of favorable responses from pax even though I tell them honestly it's not cold. One pax wrote one of those compliment remarks on my page just to thank me for the water. So I guess I'll keep doing it without knocking myself out over it.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Wtf are you driving 


SomeDrivingGuy said:


> I always give out water, mints, candy, chips, sandwiches, coloring books and crayons, then I have a menu posted on my back seats. I usually have some tiramisu in my glove box and about 12 tv dinners in a hotbox powered through an electric socket. I sell the dinners for $9 each. I do have napkins and forks and they can eat along the way.
> 
> I usually cancel runs with large amounts of luggage. I generate $30-80 in tips. Some days I bring my ps4 and connect to my rear display. Other days I have one tablet running a movie and another to stream music through my radio.
> 
> ...


I used to have water and popular candy. I would make point of offering water which was spring water especially to the bar crowd. Most really appreciated it, and the women would,comment on how cute the bottles were. I only stocked the tiny bottles so it,was more inviting and easy to finish on short ride. Now there is a different class of riders lower rates and darker attitude meaning with all the rapes by drivers nobody trusts taking my water for fear its drugged so I stopped offering it.


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

Only way I would give out water or treats
Is for 4.00 per mile...........!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.
!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!..!.!.!.!
.60 cent per mile he'll no


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

uberist said:


> I will never give out water and treats, this is BS it's like your trying to buy the pax love. STOP IT!
> Uber was once a really good thing for drivers the whole product was different and the consumers using uber were different.
> The PAX now are a whole different crowd as are the drivers it appears.
> 
> ...


I 'always do massage'. Even completed the course " massage your pax while you drive")))

Thats me here 




If serious - only charger and aux cord. The rest leads to trash, mess or diabities)


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

M.209 said:


> I 'always do massage'. Even completed the course " massage your pax while you drive")))
> 
> Thats me here
> 
> ...


FFS, Why would you give pax aux cord? So you can't even listen to your own music when you are paid under minimum wage?


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> FFS, Why would you give pax aux cord? So you can't even listen to your own music when you are paid under minimum wage?


Im cool with their tune, since i like any music. Except death metal or similar


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Expanding the base of riders is part of Uber's strategy- not just to be a cab service to compete with regular taxis. Attracting folks who ride the bus, walk or drive themselves is what they want to do. After all, they have a lot more vehicles out there than any cab company ever did.


And all this time I thought their strategy was to turn every rider into a driver


----------

